# Lyoto Machida



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Notice the blue eyes on him. I thought that was a nice subtle touch. I could have been more creative with the text but I got tired.lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job man.


----------

